# Android on first gen iPhone



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just stumbled upon this. Very interesting what this guy has accomplished.

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/04/breaking-android-iphone/


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

That's impressive.

- Merg


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

It is impressive. Though if it was my iPhone I'd be scared witless I'd break it somehow. :lol:


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Impressive doesnt begin to describe what this guy has pulled off! I suspect he will be making a lot of money off of this real soon... Nice Job!


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

Agree with all of you, very impressive for sure!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

OK, I'll ask a obvious/dumb question. Why run Android OS on an iPhone?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> OK, I'll ask a obvious/dumb question. Why run Android OS on an iPhone?


My guess would be so someone could run Droid Apps that Jobs turned down for the iPhone.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> My guess would be so someone could run Droid Apps that Jobs turned down for the iPhone.


Also, it is a funny response to those "Droid does it, others don't" commercials if you could run the OS on your iPhone and do the Droid.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

machavez00 said:


> OK, I'll ask a obvious/dumb question. Why run Android OS on an iPhone?


First as was posted their are apps that Steve keeps passing over that Driod has accepted. Also, I have found that the Andriod OS works extremely well and has less issues than the Iphone OS. Doesnt mean its that much better but I found it to be extremely stable. Plus for the simple fact to have options. Many people like the design of the Iphone like myself but I have the phone freeze up when I try to do too fast. The Android software works extremely well but other than some Samsung's the phones are largely bulky.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

http://www.androidcentral.com/how-run-android-iphone-2g
Who will be the first?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> OK, I'll ask a obvious/dumb question. Why run Android OS on an iPhone?


There's also a large component of just the hacker mentality. I'm talking old school hacker, not breaking into systems to steal or do damage, but the type that does this kind of thing. It's like the jailbreakers. It's generally not done to pirate apps, its to be able to put apps on that Apple won't allow for whatever reason.

If I could put Android on a newer unit, like a 4th gen Touch when it comes out, I'm tempted. But I'd be surprised, likely too many changes in the processor and such.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> There's also a large component of just the hacker mentality. I'm talking old school hacker, not breaking into systems to steal or do damage, but the type that does this kind of thing. It's like the jailbreakers. It's generally not done to pirate apps, its to be able to put apps on that Apple won't allow for whatever reason.
> 
> If I could put Android on a newer unit, like a 4th gen Touch when it comes out, I'm tempted. But I'd be surprised, likely too many changes in the processor and such.


Or just get a Android powered phone.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I have been at it for hours on my spare 2g Iphone and Im not sure if the installation works using windows 7 at this time. I requested my information and hopefully they will respond. I would really like to see this work.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Or just get a Android powered phone.


But for some, that's not really the point. It would be cool to have one device that can do both Apple and Android apps, even having to reboot to switch.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I finally got it to load on my 2G Iphone. First its extremely buggy and lags really bad. That youtube video doesnt do it justice on how slow it is to load. Its also not very easy to load onto the iphone to begin with. Hopefully over time it because easier to do cause its taken me all day to get it done. (granted some of you are much more tech savy). Anyway, it didnt kill my phone but I would wait for much more improvements including a much easier way to load it. I decided it was so difficult and its not working great that I will leave my 3G phone alone until there is at least a beta version out.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Movieman said:


> I finally got it to load on my 2G Iphone. First its extremely buggy and lags really bad. That youtube video doesnt do it justice on how slow it is to load. Its also not very easy to load onto the iphone to begin with. Hopefully over time it because easier to do cause its taken me all day to get it done. (granted some of you are much more tech savy). Anyway, it didnt kill my phone but I would wait for much more improvements including a much easier way to load it. I decided it was so difficult and its not working great that I will leave my 3G phone alone until there is at least a beta version out.


I'll wait as well, hope it gets working on newer devices. I've got the process started I guess, using Mint Linux now which is Ubuntu based.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm expecting Apple to incorporate a "patch" to stop Android from being loaded in the iPhone. It might even be in OS 4 already.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

And now Android has been installed on the iphone 3g.
http://tinyurl.com/2wntba5


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> And now Android has been installed on the iphone 3g.
> http://tinyurl.com/2wntba5


Yep, so you know the 3GS is next.

Who knows, we may get Flash on the iPhone yet.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Draconis said:


> Yep, so you know the 3GS is next.
> 
> Who knows, we may get Flash on the iPhone yet.


Courtesy of the Android OS. Won't that put Jobs undies in a wad. :lol:


----------

